# cabling - please help



## philipcosson (Dec 15, 2002)

Hi,

Proud owner of a 3 year old TIVO - just bought a DVD recorder.

I need help working out the cabling as I had a terrible expereince when I bought a freeview box - I sold it rather than compromise the TIVO functionality.

I have:

TV with 2 SCARTs
Video
DVD recorder
and the TIVO

how should I connect them so I can DVD record from all sources?

I need the dvd play to be simple (currently AV2 on the telly)

I need the video to be simple (currently just putting the video in triggers it)

I need the TIVO to be simple (currently channel 6 - could be better)

any help would be really appreciated!


----------



## philipcosson (Dec 15, 2002)

I got this advice from another forum:

Very simply. You need no extra equipment.

TV scart 1 = Tivo TV scart
Tivo VCR scart = DVDR scart 1
DVDR scart 2 = VCR scart 1

RF antenna = Tivo RF input
Tivo RF output = DVDR RF input
DVDR RF output = VCR RF input
VCR RF output = TV RF input.

You could also do the following for somewhat different functionality
and RGB:

TV scart 1 = Tivo TV scart
Tivo Aux scart = DVDR scart 1
Tivo VCR scart = VCR scart 1


I tried option 1 - and it sort of works - until you touch any button on the peanut while looking at the DVD - then you get screwed horizontal and vertical hold.

should I try option 2? what do I do with the RF cables?

sorry - I love the TIVO cause I don't need to be a technical wiz - I hat this cabling malarky!


----------



## ndunlavey (Jun 4, 2002)

My solution to this was to get a Quintro+ switchbox and cable in a way to make sure that RGB was supported on the right inputs and outputs for DVD recording. The thread where I found out about those is http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=159636

That might be overkill for your needs. Message 2 in that thread suggests:



woody said:


> DVDPlayer>VCR>Tivo VCR scart. Sky>Tivo Aux. Tivo>DVDRecorder>TV Scart1
> 
> Freeview box to scart2 on TV.


----------



## sanderton (Jan 4, 2002)

philipcosson said:


> I got this advice from another forum:
> 
> Very simply. You need no extra equipment.
> 
> ...


Option 2 won't ley you record form the TiVo. Option 1 is by far the best. I've had that vertical lock problem myself on occasions. Try tweaking the settings on the TiVo and/or the DVD player enabling and disabling RGB output - you may well find a combination which doesn't do that.

Alternatively, er, just don't touch the peanut while watching a DVD; presumably you can put things back as they should be by either pressing VCR or Standby on the TiVo anyway?


----------



## philipcosson (Dec 15, 2002)

finally settled for

RF antenna = Tivo RF input
Tivo RF output = TV RF input.

and

TV scart 1 = Tivo TV scart
Tivo VCR scart = VCR scart 1
Tivo aux scart = DVDR scart 1
DVDR scart 2 = TV scart 2

tivo is now on AV1
dvdr is on AV2

I can record TV and TIVO with the DVDR

I'm happyish with that - although there is some degradation of quality
on the recordings.


----------



## ndunlavey (Jun 4, 2002)

Unless my brain is rotting (which is quite possible), I don't see how that lets you record to the DVDR from the TiVo.


----------



## sanderton (Jan 4, 2002)

Me neither. Unless the TV outputs on SCART2 which some do.


----------



## philipcosson (Dec 15, 2002)

what is the logic you are using to make these comments?

I am looking to change my tv soon - if this is working simply because the tv is "odd" in some way, i'd rather try and get it all sorted now. also, if the signal is going to the TV and then back to the DVDR - this would explain the degradation in image quality. The main reason to have the DVDR is to archive TIVO programs - so this should be the most direct connection really.

The TV is a DECCACOLOUR cheapo unit.

Philip


----------



## ndunlavey (Jun 4, 2002)

I thought the TiVo AUX SCART was input only - that its only purpose was to accept the signal from a Sky or Freeview STB. If that's right, then the connection between your TiVo and DVDR won't let you record to the DVDR from TiVo.

If I'm right (and I'm much less of an expert on TiVo cabling than many others here, so if someone disagrees with me you should probably believe them!), you need to use either the TV or VCR SCART on the TiVo to send stuff to the DVDR's input SCART. The TV SCART is preferable, because that uses the higher quality RGB signal rather than the muddier composite signal that the VCR SCART uses.

If you do use the TV-out SCART on TiVo to connect to the DVDR's input, to get RGB from TiVo onto your TV you will need to loop the signal through the DVDR onto the TV, which is what the suggestion I quoted in message 3 above was trying to say. This assumes that your DVDR supports RGB "loopthrough" (if that's the correct terminology - someone with better jargon will have to confirm it).

So, if your TV has two SCARTs, the daisy chaining would be as follows (You've not mentioned an STB for Freeview or Sky anywhere, so I'm assuming you don't have one).

RF from wall to TiVo RF-in
TiVo RF-out to DVDR RF-in (assuming you want to record off-air to DVDR)
DVDR RF-out to TV RF-in (this lets you watch live TV without going via TiVo)
(this arrangement for RF assumes your DVDR supports RF loopthrough. My understanding is that most do)

TiVo TV-out scart to DVDR input scart (this lets you record RGB quality from TiVo to DVDR)
DVDR output SCART to TV SCART 1 (which is almost certainly RGB. So, you watch DVD or TiVo on AV1)

VCR scart out to TV scart 2 (which might not be RGB, so use it for the VCR)
(This doesn't let you record to VCR from TiVo. If you want to do that you would need to connect the TiVo VCR scart out to your VCR's input scart. If your VCR has two scart sockets you could have both sets of cabling there together. If it only has one you'll either need to move the cables around when you want to do this, or you'll need to watch VHS by pushing the VCR button on the TiVo remote)
(Neither does this let you record off-air to VHS. I assume you don't want to do that.)

So, that gives you DVD and TiVo on AV1 and VHS on AV2. Depending how well behaved the SCART switching in your TV is, it will probably flip automatically between them when it detects signal on one or other - so, when you bang in a video it will flip to AV2, and when you put in a DVD or turn on TiVo it will flip to AV1. You'll need to find out by trial and error what your DVDR does if you are both playing a DVD and have TiVo turned on. My guess is that it will show the DVD unless you press a "monitor" or similar button on the DVDR's remote.

This arrangement lets you record off-air to the DVDR. It also lets you record from TiVo to the DVDR using TiVo's "Save to VCR" function.
In this arrangement your VCR is used only for playing (not recording) VHS tapes.

I'm no expert, so your mileage may vary. Value of DVDs can go down as well as up. Close cover before striking. Stay away from children and drink as much as possible.


----------



## philipcosson (Dec 15, 2002)

the manual for the dvdr states:

problem: picture from the external input is distorted

cause: the video signal is copy protected

solution: you cannot connect via the dvdr. connect the component directly to your tv.

is the tivo signal copy protected? does this mean the dvdr will not allow "loop through" scart? (it does allow "loop through" rf)


----------



## ndunlavey (Jun 4, 2002)

No, TiVo output is not copy-protected. I don't know what configuration you have there at the moment, or what precisely you are trying to do, but if you have TiVo routing via the DVD to the TV my guess is that you are trying to watch a DVD while you have a signal from TiVo. If that's the case, try putting TiVo into standby and see if the interference goes away.


----------



## blindlemon (May 12, 2002)

TiVo _recordings_ are not copy-protected, but the TiVo output is (macrovision) if the input was - eg. from a DVD player or Sky box-office channel. To get at the unprotected recordings (for perfect quality archiving) you need a network card and software we can't discuss here

However, I doubt if that's what's causing your distortion - more likely the unnecessary routing of the TiVo output via the TV.

Try ndunlavey's suggested cabling, as you really want the TiVo RGB output going directly into the DVDR for best quality archiving via SCART.


----------



## sanderton (Jan 4, 2002)

I'm also a bit concerened about a comment in the first post: "I had a terrible expereince when I bought a freeview box - I sold it rather than compromise the TIVO functionality". A Freeview box really enhances TiVo functionality. I would suggest you try again (witha TiVo compatible Freeview box) and let us help you with the wiring if needed.


----------



## ndunlavey (Jun 4, 2002)

How's this progressing, Philip?


----------



## deesee (Nov 4, 2002)

I simply have a scart to 3 phonos from my tivo, and the same from my vcr, when i wish to record to dvdr i simply plug the required phono`s into the front of my recorder, select cam, and away i go, sky+ is direct scart into the back of my recorder, select av2 on recorder and recored. Using this system i record prem-plus and watch it when, and as often as i like, i also have dozens of old movies now on disc from 15yr old tapes.


----------



## sanderton (Jan 4, 2002)

That'll work, but you'll be recording composite video, so if your DVD-R supports RGB you'll be losing picture quality.


----------



## AMc (Mar 22, 2002)

If you can afford one and have space under the TV then I heartily recommend the B-Tech Qunitro+. You can have high quality RGB SCART inputs for everything and RGB recording on your DVD.
If you connect it correctly then you should never need to touch the remote Quintro remote and the output will notice which ever input was last turned on and will revert back to the previous one when that input goes off.

http://www.tvcables.co.uk/cgi-bin/tvcables/BT945-Quintro+.html

Connect your TV's AV1 SCART socket to the right most SCART in the picture in the link above (TV RGB Output).
Connect your DVD recorder's Input SCART to the SCART socket second from the right (as this also outputs RGB but won't accept it as an input)
Connect your DVD recorder's output SCART to any other input (all RGB in capable)
Connect your Video to any other input (will only be composite but it doesn't matter)
Connect your Tivo to any other input (again RGB capable).


----------



## ndunlavey (Jun 4, 2002)

AMc said:


> I heartily recommend the B-Tech Qunitro+.


I agree - see comment #3 in this thread 

Still very happy with mine.


----------



## RichardJH (Oct 7, 2002)

I have my Quintro + hooking up 2 Tivos, DVD recorder, DVD player and a Freeview box all giving RGB input into my 1 RGB scart input to TV. This and all the mode 0 and rgbset hacks on Tivos gives me the best I can get out of my Sony 32" TV. Quintro + cannot be bettered IMHO


----------



## P63B (Oct 23, 2003)

I have a JVC AV28 (cant remember exact model number) 50Hz TV with 3 Scart sockets. AV1 and AV2 are RGB compatible, I believe. Currently my setup is

AV1: Ferguson Prism Freeview box (for watching live TV  yes, I know its frowned on here)
AV2: JVC DVDR/VCR (to record off-air and for transferring recordings from TiVo)
AV3: TiVo (which controls a dedicated Netgem iPlayer Freeview box)
AV4 (via red, white and yellow phono plugs  thats S-Video, right?): LG DVD home cinema (probably used least of the four)

The main logic behind this is that, according to the TV manual, when dubbing to DVDR, the TV output is automatically directed to AV2. 

Ive recently bought a Harmony 659 remote and have set up activities for watching each of these four sources (plus terrestrial TV). This works well, except that when I try to watch Freeview on AV1, if the TiVos green light is on, the TiVo seizes control and changes the output to AV3.

Two questions:
1) How can I stop the TiVo from butting in when I want to watch Freeview?
2) I dont have any complaints about picture quality currently, but is there a more sensible setup that can make better use of the capabilities of the individual inputs?

Thanks in advance for any suggestions.

Patrick


----------



## Ian_m (Jan 9, 2001)

You will be watching the TiVo in composite rather than full RGB glory.

Why dont to connect the TiVo TV out to EXT2 on the DVDR (assuming as a decent make should have SCART passthrough) and EXT1 of DVDR to TV. That way you get RGB on both DVD and TiVo.

I do exactly this with my ageing Philips DVD890 DVD recorder works fine.


----------



## sanderton (Jan 4, 2002)

Put the Tivo in standby to prevent it "butting in".

An alternative to Ian's suggestion is to put the DVD-R on the TiVo's Video SCART and plug the TiVo into EXT1 or EXT2.

You'd lose RGB recording from teh Tivo, but you don't have that at the moment anyway.

You also probaly want the audio OUT of the TV attached to the home cinema system, so you can have the surround sound working for normal TV.


----------



## Fred Smith (Oct 5, 2002)

P63B said:


> AV4 (via red, white and yellow phono plugs  thats S-Video, right?): LG DVD home cinema (probably used least of the four)


No that's composite video.


----------



## P63B (Oct 23, 2003)

Thanks, everyone, for your comments.

I've had another look at the DVDR manual and IIUC, it doesn't do Scart RGB passthrough: Scart 1 can accept and deliver RGB, Y/C or composite, and has separate input and output settings, but Scart 2 just has a single setting which can be Video/S-video/Sat video/Sat S-video/Decoder. 

So it looks like Stuart's suggestion will work for me - except that the TV doesn't have an audio OUT. The DVDR does, but I guess it would be in the wrong part of the chain for me to use the home cinema surround sound on anything other than 
output from the DVDR (and the home cinema, of course).

Patrick


----------

